# Rough In



## POWER STROKE (Mar 29, 2011)

What size auger bit do you prefer 1/2" or 5/8" also do you prefer a Right angle drill or a regular drill with a long auger bit? Also at what height do you like to install your outlet boxes and switch boxes?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

7/8" 

I use a right angel and a cordless.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Depends what I'm trying to shove through the hole. :whistling

Again depends on how you're drilling & do you have room for a squirrel tail or need a stubby. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Power Stroke, please give us a bit of an introduction. What's your background, how long have you been doing this type of work and so forth?

To be perfectly candid, the questions you've posted so far do not sound like things a professional contractor would be asking.


----------



## POWER STROKE (Mar 29, 2011)

Just something to talk about, to see how every one else does theirs, I'm a Remodeler we do everything from foundations to roofs.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Michigan requires licensing for electrical work. In which case, I would think that your electrical subcontractor would be handling the details you're asking about.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

POWER STROKE said:


> Just something to talk about, to see how *every one else does theirs,* I'm a Remodeler we do everything from foundations to roofs.


While we're waiting for your intro in the introduction section, how do "you do yours"? 

It depends primarily if you are required to do romex, or you are all in EMT as my area is.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

1/2" or 5/8"??? You must like drilling a LOT of holes. :laughing:




POWER STROKE said:


> ..., I'm a Remodeler we do everything from foundations to roofs.


No offense, but I get a decent amount of work fixing things guys like you do. :whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

7/8" minimum.

If I'm drilling holes for all the home runs, I use a 2" self-feed.


----------



## Dierte (Dec 18, 2010)

POWER STROKE said:


> Also at what height do you like to install your outlet boxes and switch boxes?


Depends-usually what the print calls for


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> If I'm drilling holes for all the home runs, I use a 2" self-feed.


I do that for low-voltage but some picky inspectors in my city don't like it. If you run your wires down in one bundle for even a couple feet they claim it will cause inductance.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I do that for low-voltage but some picky inspectors in my city don't like it. If you run your wires down in one bundle for even a couple feet they claim it will cause inductance.



If they can show me a Code reference, then I'll be happy to change my ways.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> If they can show me a Code reference, then I'll be happy to change my ways.


I don't know what its like in your area but here arguing with the inspector isn't the easiest way about doing things, despite what the code indicates. I contacted ESA once and their answer was in short... make the inspector happy.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I don't know what its like in your area but here arguing with the inspector isn't the easiest way about doing things, despite what the code indicates. I contacted ESA once and their answer was in short... make the inspector happy.



You don't have _in_spectors, then. You have _ex_pectors. You have my sympathy for living in a Communist country being ruled by tyrants.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Being an amateur electrician myself :laughing: I thought it was about heat build up in bundling. 

My sparkies never seem to worry about it for the most part in residential applications, but i seen plenty of discussion about it. Most guys i work with generally run 3 or 4 wires through the holes as opposed to 10 or 12 through a single hole.

480, what's the real scoop on this? Not in the code?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

superseal said:


> Being an amateur electrician myself :laughing: I thought it was about heat build up in bundling..


He's referring to running weinnie wire (telecom, DATV, etc) in parallel with line voltage runs.





superseal said:


> .........480, what's the real scoop on this? Not in the code?


Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

44"s to the bottom of our switch boxes 14"s to the bottom of outlets.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I find 3/4" works fine, why go bigger than you have to? And reduce the integrity of the framing?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I find 3/4" works fine, why go bigger than you have to? And reduce the integrity of the framing?



Tell that to the plumbers and tinners! :laughing:


----------



## DaHammer (Nov 9, 2006)

rselectric1 said:


> While we're waiting for your intro in the introduction section, how do "you do yours"?
> 
> It depends primarily if you are required to do romex, or you are all in EMT as my area is.


Everything is in EMT in Chicago? Ouch, that's hurts my wallet way down here.


----------

